# New from San Diego, CA



## Brigius (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm 26 and live near San Diego, Ca. I have only boarded twice with rentals and am in the process of purchasing my own gear. Currently I have hit up Big Bear and Snow Summit.


----------



## Shiverless (Feb 6, 2012)

*Good Luck and Have Fun*

Good luck and have happy boarding in Southern California; Gotta be the fewest place where you can board and surfing in a same day. 

Generally, Big Bear is better than Mountain High in my opinion.


----------

